# [SOLVED]Problem przy emerge x11-libs/cairo

## kju

Witam.

Tak jak w temacie mam problem ze skompilowaniem pakietu cairo. Googla'łem, że może to być spowodowane nieprawidłową zmienną PKG_CONFIG_PATH, jednak wydaje mi się, że to akurat jest w porządku.

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.6.4-r1/temp/build.log:

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cairo-1.6.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.6.4-r1/work

  [32;01m* [0m Applying cairo-1.6.4-libpng-api-change.patch ...

 [A [125C   [34;01m[  [32;01mok [34;01m ] [0m

  [32;01m* [0m Running elibtoolize in: cairo-1.6.4

  [32;01m* [0m   Applying install-sh-1.5.4.patch ...

  [32;01m* [0m   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

  [32;01m* [0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.6.4-r1/work/cairo-1.6.4 ...

 * econf: updating cairo-1.6.4/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating cairo-1.6.4/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-xlib --disable-gtk-doc --disable-directfb --disable-xcb --disable-svg --disable-glitz --disable-xlib-xrender --disable-test-surfaces --enable-pdf --enable-png --enable-freetype --enable-ps --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for find... /usr/bin/find

checking for xargs... /usr/bin/xargs

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 98304

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for inline... inline

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking whether float word ordering is bigendian... no

checking for vasnprintf... no

checking for ctime_r... yes

checking for drand48... yes

checking for native atomic primitives... Intel

checking whether atomic ops require a memory barrier... no

checking for cos in -lm... yes

checking for compress in -lz... yes

checking zlib.h usability... yes

checking zlib.h presence... yes

checking for zlib.h... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for pixman... yes

checking for X... libraries /usr/lib64, headers 

checking for cairo's Quartz backend... 

checking ApplicationServices/ApplicationServices.h usability... no

checking ApplicationServices/ApplicationServices.h presence... no

checking for ApplicationServices/ApplicationServices.h... no

checking CoreGraphics/CoreGraphics.h usability... no

checking CoreGraphics/CoreGraphics.h presence... no

checking for CoreGraphics/CoreGraphics.h... no

checking whether cairo's Quartz backend could be enabled... no (CoreGraphics framework not found)

checking for cairo's Quartz font backend... 

checking whether cairo's Quartz font backend could be enabled... no (CoreGraphics framework not found)

checking for native Win32... no

checking windows.h usability... no

checking windows.h presence... no

checking for windows.h... no

checking for cairo's Microsoft Windows backend... 

checking whether cairo's Microsoft Windows backend could be enabled... no (requires a Win32 platform)

checking for cairo's Microsoft Windows font backend... 

checking whether cairo's Microsoft Windows font backend could be enabled... no (requires a Win32 platform)

checking for cairo's PNG backend... 

checking for png... yes

checking whether cairo's PNG backend could be enabled... yes

configure: creating src/cairo-png.pc

checking for cairo's FreeType font backend... 

checking for FONTCONFIG... yes

checking for FcFini... no

no

checking whether cairo's FreeType font backend could be enabled... no (requires fontconfig)

configure: error: requested FreeType font backend could not be enabled

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.6.4-r1/work/cairo-1.6.4/config.log

  [31;01m* [0m 

  [31;01m* [0m ERROR: x11-libs/cairo-1.6.4-r1 failed.

  [31;01m* [0m Call stack:

  [31;01m* [0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

  [31;01m* [0m             environment, line 2792:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--disable-xlib' '--disable-gtk-doc' '--disable-directfb' '--disable-xcb' '--disable-svg' '--disable-glitz' '--disable-xlib-xrender' '--disable-test-surfaces' '--enable-pdf' '--enable-png'

  [31;01m* [0m               ebuild.sh, line  519:  Called die

  [31;01m* [0m The specific snippet of code:

  [31;01m* [0m            die "econf failed"

  [31;01m* [0m  The die message:

  [31;01m* [0m   econf failed

  [31;01m* [0m 

  [31;01m* [0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

  [31;01m* [0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.6.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

  [31;01m* [0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.6.4-r1/temp/environment'.

  [31;01m* [0m 

```

/etc/make.cfg:

```

######################################

######### /etc/make.conf #############

######################################

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LINGUAGE="48"

LINGUAS="pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR=/var/tmp/ccache

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PKGDIR="/packages"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vmware nv vga vesa"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

USE="X nvidia -gtk -gnome qt3 kde aiglx ccache dvd dvdr cd cairo hal xorg alsa"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ "

```

localhost kju # set | grep PKG

```
PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/qt/3/lib64/pkgconfig
```

Acha i prawie zapomniałbym:

localhost kju # emerge -s fontconfig

```

Searching...

[ Results for search key : fontconfig ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  app-admin/eselect-fontconfig

      Latest version available: 1.0

      Latest version installed: 1.0

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org

      Description:   An eselect module to manage /etc/fonts/conf.d symlinks.

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-libs/fontconfig

      Latest version available: 2.5.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.5.0-r1

      Size of files: 1,352 kB

      Homepage:      http://fontconfig.org/

      Description:   A library for configuring and customizing font access

      License:       fontconfig

```

Z góry dziękuje za pomoc.Last edited by kju on Sun Mar 08, 2009 6:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> checking whether cairo's FreeType font backend could be enabled... no (requires fontconfig)
> 
> configure: error: requested FreeType font backend could not be enabled 

 

emerge fontconfig?

----------

## kju

Oczywiście najtrudniej wpaść na najprostrze rozwiazanie. Wydawało mi się, że pakiet fontconfig jest już zainstalowany.

Wielkie dzieki.

----------

## SlashBeast

No i byl, ale trza bylo go przebudowac.

----------

